# Pomponazzi !



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Have you tried this :argie: anyone tried Pomponazzi Glass Coating 880-X
where to buy﻿ this product ?:wall:










Pomponazzi 880-x glass coating glossy effecst at U.K





*AND what is this !:doublesho
*










http://www.pomponazzi.com/eng/


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

looks good!

but... this company, makes toothpaste and such, wich is.. shocking:doublesho:lol:

ans.. they claim, they are the first with a sealant wich turn's in to quartz, wich i don't think it's true.

gtechniq's c1 is also a sealant, wich turns partly in to quartz crystal


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

What is this in small red bottle under pink car ?










http://www.pomponazzi.com/eng/images/pomponazzi_etc.jpg


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

the color changing product is very strange.


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> What is this in small red bottle under pink car ?
> 
> http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j206/maxi_70/pomponazzi_etc.jpg
> 
> http://www.pomponazzi.com/eng/images/pomponazzi_etc.jpg


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

guys do you think this bottle can make multi colour on paint 
such as standox mullti colour paint !


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Regarding the glass effect, if you notice all paint are orange pell free. If you apply a LSP like Z2 or so on a orange pell free paint you get a mirror finish.


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

Erm! looks a bit snake oil,to obtain that kind of shine you need (apart from the obligatory black car)extremely defect free paintwork.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi All, 
WARNING !!!
pompo... is silica dioxide treatment, the idea is good, but the product is non stayble at all! ! !, application very tricky and can harm the body paint which only compounding can remove it,and when it does work , it doesnt last really more then 6 months.
its two liquids mixture , and need to use in 1 hour, the bottle itself if it kept more then 2 months , Explode!!! .. BE CAREFULL !!!! , i have video to prove it if anyone interested.

the camilion product doesnt exist realy, its a chemical which with UV rays change its character ,and change its color.
and i think its against the law in some countries also.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you Aquartz that what i feel also !
but i would ask about camilion product ...how to use ?
does he add colours reflection over the original paint for a short time ?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi Maxi

the camilion product doesnt exist as much as i know , its only small testing , just to show-off, 
its making kind of prisma colors on the paint surface, in contact with UV light its changing appearance. this is what i know about this.

the exploding video :


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

:doublesho:
if i like glassy blingy silvery mirror effect i will apply 7 coats of p21s safe no fair ! no Explode  

It is very dangerous product ! no need
" No quality No Chance "


----------



## IDwash&wax (May 1, 2010)

Aquartz said:


> Hi All,
> WARNING !!!
> pompo... is silica dioxide treatment, the idea is good, but the product is non stayble at all! ! !, application very tricky and can harm the body paint which only compounding can remove it,and when it does work , it doesnt last really more then 6 months.
> its two liquids mixture , and need to use in 1 hour, the bottle itself if it kept more then 2 months , Explode!!! .. BE CAREFULL !!!! , i have video to prove it if anyone interested.
> ...


Thanks lot for your warning because, my friend of mine is about to order.


----------

